# Ford 8340 brakes



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

The brakes on my Ford 8340 have been a bit weak for some time and now have failed completely. I know next to nothing about tractor brakes. Where should I start?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

This thread is a good start, its all mixed together though with other tips.

http://farmingforum.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?2547-Ford-New-Holland-8340-SLE-help-thread


----------

